# Propane furnace, eBay, current bid $150.00



## NobleMetalWorks (Sep 24, 2012)

I saw this on eBay so thought I would post it. Still has a lot of time on it but the starting bid seemed reasonable. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...7003&item=280977257003&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466

Scott


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 25, 2012)

Can't be very big to sell new for $280. Probably takes a #2 crucible, if that.


----------



## etack (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.backyardmetalcasting.com/hmkit.html

This is a bigger one and it needs refractory and regulator for 199.99 shipped

The refractory is the harder part to score. you can make your own, but they recommend buying a good refractory. 

I've been wrestling with this for a few weeks.

Buy the kit or make my own. I don't know Any way you slice it its cheaper than an electric kiln for the size.

Eric


----------



## ericrm (Sep 25, 2012)

anyone knows the propane consumption of those furnace?


----------



## MysticColby (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a similarly sized one, and it doesn't use much propane. 5-10 psi through a 0.03" MIG tip (this burner is probably similar). uses about 1/4 of a 5 gallon tank after 6 hours continuous use. melted well over 4 kg of silver in a small crucible in that time. (I like to save up silver crystals until I have a sizable amount to melt).

that burner pipe is either 1/2" or 3/4" (it's a name, not the actual size. actual OD on 1/2" pipe is about 1-1/4"), so I would estimate the OD of the furnace to be about 12" (30 cm, for those that are part of the vast majority of the planet), then it looks like they're 2" walls for an ID of 8". that can accommodate a fairly large crucible... about #8 = 11.5 kg silver.

of course, I'd ask the seller for the exact dimensions before buying.
it's best to first decide how much you want to melt at a time, then get a crucible that can hold a bit more than that, then get a furnace that is a bit larger than that (crucible outer dimensions should be 3/4 furnace inner dimensions for maximum efficiency).


----------

